# Roller Motorblock ! Yamaha Aerox / MBK Nitro



## Dirt Bastard (20. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/YAMAHA-AEROX-MBK...ryZ25640QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 


Ideales   Tuning Kit.


----------

